

Building Decoupled JS Applications With Postal.js - jcreamer
http://jcreamerlive.com/2013/01/31/building-decoupled-js-applications-with-postal-js/

======
phreeza
A similar thing can be done in Backbone by having a bare bones instance of the
Event class that all other views and objects can listen and trigger events on.
Postal probably does a lot more than this, but if you are already using
backbone this is a simple way of decreasing coupling with very low overhead.

~~~
RaphiePS
I've fallen in love with Knockout (<http://knockoutjs.com>) -- it's even
simpler than this.

Completely abstracts away events and updating the DOM. It even tracks all the
dependancies for you.

~~~
spelunker
We've been using Knockout with pretty decent success so far at my company.

It's not a full-blown web framework, but that's part of the reason why we
chose it instead of something like Angular.

~~~
dgritsko
I have been evaluating several Javascript frameworks recently and have been
leaning _towards_ Angular for the same reason (it's a very "prescriptive"
framework, i.e., "here is the Angular way to do such-and-such...").

I am curious to hear more from your perspective -- was your reason to avoid
Angular for this reason based on disagreeing with Angular's philosophies, or
do your use cases not require this sort of "full-blown" web framework? Or
something else entirely?

~~~
spelunker
Sort of similar to what Zelphyr was saying. We liked the idea of sort-of
building our own framework out of component parts, rather than something like
Angular, mostly for the flexibility.

For example, we use Sammy for client-side routing. However, if we decided to
ditch it and use something else in the future, it wouldn't be a huge effort to
do that, theoretically. With something like Angular, though, it's their way or
the highway, usually - you couldn't use a different routing system if you even
wanted to.

This lets us pick and choose with the style we want instead of having to
'fight with' a tool trying to work around parts we don't like.

I don't know, I've also felt like recently we've been re-inventing the wheel
to get all this stuff to work together anyway, so I'm not 100% sure of the
value of our choices, but it's a conscious choice we made early on in any
case.

